# Links > Tutorials >  Στήνοντας ενα μηχανημα με Linux Debian {Κατεβαστηρι/Server}

## Macabre_Sunsets

Το παρων, ας πουμε "tutorial" ειχε γραφτει αρχικα για το http://www.octech.gr
οπου και υπαρχει. Πιστευοντας οτι ισως φανει χρησιμο ειπα να το postαρω και
εδω. Ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει προβλημα με τους κανονες του forum ή τους
moderators.
Επειδη ειναι καπως μακροσκελες το εκανα σαν ενα εγγραφο Word για να το
διαβαζει καθενας οποτε θελει.

Τα "πραγματα" που καλυπτει αυτος ο "οδηγος" ειναι τα ακολουθα :

-> Εγκατασταση του Debian Sarge - Update - Upgrade
-> Εγκατασταση Hostap
-> Γραφικο Περιβαλλον για ευκολη διαχειριση (BlackBox)
-> Mozilla Firefox
-> Mozilla Thunderbird
-> DC client (Valknut)
-> Torrent client (qTorrent - TorrentFlux)
-> eMule client (aMule ή xMule)
-> aMSN Messenger ή GAIM

-> Http Server (Apache 2, MySQL, PHP)
-> FTP Server (ProFTPd)
-> IRC Server (outdated)
-> SHOUTCast Server
-> DNS Server (Bind9) 
-> DC++ Server/Hub (Open DC Hub)

----------


## panoz

αν και δεν τον διάβασα ολόκληρο, φαίνεται πολύ ωραίος οδηγός!

θα σου πρότεινα βέβαια vnc4server αντί για vncserver μιας και με τον κατάλληλο client (vnc4viewer / realvnc) έχεις και copy/paste μεταξύ client/server  ::

----------


## sotiris

Μπράβο!!
Πολύ ωραίο και κατανοητό!

----------


## dti

Συγχαρητήρια! Πολύ χρήσιμο!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> αν και δεν τον διάβασα ολόκληρο, φαίνεται πολύ ωραίος οδηγός!
> 
> θα σου πρότεινα βέβαια vnc4server αντί για vncserver μιας και με τον κατάλληλο client (vnc4viewer / realvnc) έχεις και copy/paste μεταξύ client/server


Εγκατέστησα τον vnc4server μέσω Synaptic αλλά... δεν βρίσκω πως εκκινεί η εφαρμογή.  ::  
Κοίταξα στα μενού αλλά μάταια. Κάποια υπόδειξη;  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Αν ανοίξεις terminal και γράψεις vnc4server τρέχει? Αν ναι μπορείς να κάνεις ένα shortcut στην επιφάνεια εργασία, βάζοντας το να τρέχει την εντολή αυτή.

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Η εντολη με την οποια εκκινω τοσο το vnc4server οσο και το vncserver ειναι
vncserver -depth 24 -geometry 1024x768 -name <name>
Εκτελειτε απο κονσολα και δουλευει μια χαρα.

----------


## panoz

> Η εντολη με την οποια εκκινω τοσο το vnc4server οσο και το vncserver ειναι
> vncserver -depth 24 -geometry 1024x768 -name <name>
> Εκτελειτε απο κονσολα και δουλευει μια χαρα.


ακριβώς έτσι και εάν βάλεις και την οθόνη στην οποία θες να ακούει πχ :0 ή :1 τότε μπορείς να έχεις πολλούς server ταυτόχρονα  ::  
ή μπορείς να έχεις xserver μόνο στον vncserver και όχι τοπικα (έτσι το έχω στο server μου) δηλαδή τοπικά μπαίνει σε cli (console only) περιβάλλον και σηκώνω vncserver για remote admin only  ::

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

:0 δεν μπορεις να βαλεις αν δεν κανω λαθος. Αρχιζεις απο το :1 και συνεχιζεις. Αν και μπορει να παραλειφθει αυτο αφου το βαζει αυτοματα.
Επισης στον VNC Client σου να προσεξεις να προσθεσεις το :1 μετα την IP
Για παραδειγμα : 10.15.164.3*:1* ή οποιο αλλο νουμερο.
Αμα το παραλειψεις βγαζει σφαλμα οτι δεν μπορει αν συνδεθει.
Πως βαζεις το xserver μονο στο VNC? Εγω εχω εγκαταστησει το x-window-system-core
το οποιο απο οτι φαινεται δεν εχει xdm και μπαινει μονο του σε κονσολα.
Αλλα με startx ανοιγει το γραφικο (blackbox).

----------


## panoz

εχμ, το λοιπόν :

στο /etc/rcx.d/ όπου x το runlevel στο οποίο βρίσκεστε (συνήθως 2 για debian based, το βλέπετε με "sudo runlevel") θα βρείτε τα S99?dm όπου ? ένα ή και περισσότερα εκ των x/k/g (για xdm, kdm, gdm αντίστοιχα).

αυτά λοιπόν τα μεταφέρετε κάπου αλλού για να υπάρχουν, και voila! δεν bootάρετε σε gui  ::  
οπότε μπορείτε πλέον να δώσετε 


```
vnc4server -depth 16 -geometry 1024x768 -name This_is_MY_server -alwaysshared :0
```

και να έχετε vncserver στη :0 display.. το βασικό είναι ότι έχετε 1 xserver αντί για 2 => περισσότερα resources free για το dc (λέμε τώρα  :: )

το alwayshared το βάζω για να μπορεί να μπεί και κάποιος άλλος ταυτόχρονα χωρίς να με πετάξει έξω, για την περίπτωσει που θέλω να του δείξω κάτι..

ps. κανονικά δεν μπορείς να βάλεις :0 γιατί ο default xserver σηκώνεται στην :0 display.

----------


## vmanolis

Δοκίμασα σήμερα το tutorial αυτό στο προηγούμενο ταρατσοPC μου (Ρ3/500, 256ΜΒ, 40GB, on-board VGA).
Όλα πήγαν καλά έως την εγκατάσταση του Blackbox και vnc, σελίδα 15.  ::  



> Αρκετα με την κονσολα (νομιζετε ) ηρθε η ωρα να δουμε και λιγα "παραθυρα". Κανουμε επανεκκινηση τον υπολογιστη μας.
> Στο οθονη για Login πληκτρολογηστε τα στοιχεια του απλου χρηστη που δημιουργησατε στο πρωτο μερος της εγκαταστασης.
> Αν ολα πανε καλα θα μπειτε με επιτυχια στο BlackBox. Προσωπικα δουλευω μονο με το VNC και ειναι πολυ βολικο.
> Καλωσηρθατε στον "γραφικο κοσμο" του Linux !


Από εκεί που λέει για επανεκκίνηση... τζίφος.  ::  
Παράθυρα γιοκ.  ::  
Κάνει 2-3 φλας η οθόνη με κάτι γραμμές χρωματιστές και μετά... κονσόλα πάλι.  ::  
Help...

----------


## panoz

οταν λες ταρατσοpc εννοείς προφανώς router.. θα σου πρότεινα να μην βάλεις γραφικό περιβάλλον στον router γιατί είναι τσάμπα resources..

αλλά άμα θες ντε και καλά να βάλεις, πρέπει να σου γράφει κάτι error messages όταν ψοφάει ο xserver.. τι ακριβώς σου γράφει?

----------


## vmanolis

> οταν λες ταρατσοpc εννοείς προφανώς router.. θα σου πρότεινα να μην βάλεις γραφικό περιβάλλον στον router γιατί είναι τσάμπα resources.


Μιλάω για τον πρώτο μου router που τώρα "δοκιμάζω" επάνω του κάποια Linux για server.
Αν πάνε καλά οι δοκιμές εγκατάστασης-ρύθμισης θα κάνω το ίδιο (έχοντας "εμπειρία" πλέον) στον κανονικό server που έως τώρα έχει XP.

----------


## panoz

όχι δοκιμές ρε συ στον router!! Μην μας μείνεις ασύνδετος  ::  

σήκωσε ένα vmware για δοκιμές.. και άσε το routerόπισο στην ησυχία του!! δεν βλέπεις στην υπογραφή? 77 ημέρες uptime. και αυτό γιατί έβγαλα καταλάθος την πρίζα! αλλιώς θα ήταν το διπλάσιο!! δεν τον έχω πειράξει (δεν εχει γραφικό περιβάλλον εννοείται, αλλά έχω βάλει το webmin - Web Admin) και παίζει μια χαρά.. 

vmware, vmware ο καλύτερος φίλος του πειραχτηριού  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> όχι δοκιμές ρε συ στον router!! Μην μας μείνεις ασύνδετος


Είπα ότι κάνω δοκιμές στο *πρώτο router που είχα*. 
Εδώ και έναν χρόνο έχει παραδώσει την σκυτάλη σε ισχυρότερο PC:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&start=15 όπου αναφέρεται:



> Ταυτόχρονα, κάνω τις εξής αναβαθμίσεις στο ταρατσοPC:  
> Από :
> Ρ3/500 με μία CM9 σε πιάτο για τον *Fireball* και ένα Access Point σε Omni για clients, 
> σε :
> Ρ4/1800 για router με τετραπλό αντάπτορα για τις δύο αρχικά CM9 ,
> Athlon XP/1800 για server και βέβαια
> switch για μεταξύ τους.


Έτσι, είπα να το βγάλω λίγο από την αποθήκη (το Ρ3/500) για πειράματα με... πινγκουίνους.  ::

----------


## panoz

πέστο έτσι ρε συ !!!

οκ.. όταν ψοφάει λοιπόν ο xserver (το γραφικό περιβάλλον) σου βγάζει κάτι errors.. γράψε μας τι είναι.. μάλλον κάτι με τη κάρτα γραφικών θα είναι αλλά για πες..


ps ο τωρινός μου router είναι p3 @ 550.. οπότε με την γνωστή στραβομάρα που με διακατέχει (δες άλλα posts μου) δεν είδα το "προηγούμενο" και δεν φαντάστηκα ότι έχεις κάτι δυνατότερο (κατά τη γνώμη μου για λιγότερα από 6 λινκς - και linux - δεν χρειάζεται)..

----------


## vmanolis

> πέστο έτσι ρε συ !!!
> 
> οκ.. όταν ψοφάει λοιπόν ο xserver (το γραφικό περιβάλλον) σου βγάζει κάτι errors.. γράψε μας τι είναι.. μάλλον κάτι με τη κάρτα γραφικών θα είναι αλλά για πες..


Αύριο πάλι θα τον εκκινήσω οπότε θα αναφέρω... ενδείξεις.  :: 




> ... δεν φαντάστηκα ότι έχεις κάτι δυνατότερο (κατά τη γνώμη μου για λιγότερα από 6 λινκς - και *linux* - δεν χρειάζεται)..


Μέχρι τώρα παίζω με Mikrotik.  ::

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

> Select the desired X server driver. : Vesa





> Please choose your mouse port : /dev/psaux


Αυτα τα εβαλες ετσι? Αμα εβαλες VESA σαν driver για την καρτα γραφικων
τοτε το προβλημα ειναι το ποντικι. Εχεις ποντικι πιστευω ε? Αν ναι τοτε μαλλον
θα θελει αλλαγη στο /etc/X11/XF86-Config (δεν θυμαμαι το ακρβες ονομα του
αρχειου, πατα ΤΑΒ και θα το ολοκληρωσει μονο του) το path του mouse.
Αφου κανεις login σαν root στην κονσολα εκτελεις "nano /etc/X11/XF86-Config"
και βρισκεις την γραμμη που λεει "/dev/psaux" και την αλλαζεις σε "/dev/input/mice"
Αμα τωρα ειχες διαλεξει το "/dev/input/mice" τοτε θα πρεπει να το αλλαξεις σε
"/dev/psaux"

Επισης εγκατεστησε το hotplug (apt-get install hotplug). Αμα εχεις βαλει kernel
2.6 τοτε μαλλον σιγουρα φταιει το ποντικι που δεν σε βαζει στο Blackbox.
Ενημερωσε μας για τα error που σου βγαζει και ολα θα πανε μια χαρα  ::

----------


## panoz

βέβαια μπορείς πάντα να σηκώσεις κατευθείαν από κονσόλα τον vncserver οπότε ούτε θα μπλέκεις με κάρτες γραφικών ούτε με ποντίκια..

απλά δεν θα έχεις gui στην οθόνη του server.. μικρό το κακό.

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Σωστο και ισως καλυτερο για ενα ταρατσο-pc. Αμα εχει δευτερη οθονη ομως
και θελει να παιξει λιγο καλο θα ειναι να το φτιαξει. Εξαλου καλο ειναι να
ξερει (ξερουμε) γιατι μπορει να προκυψει παλι αναλογο προβλημα σε desktop
υπολογιστη.
Να προσθεσω οτι το BlackBox ειναι το ελαφρυ που δεν εχει καν παραθυρα
του στυλ "Ο υπολογιστης μου" και τετοια (εννοω το παραθυρο που ανοιγει και
κανετε browsing μεταξυ φακελων/αρχειων) ουτε καν εικονιδια στην επιφανεια
εργασιας. Αυτα μπορουν να προστεθουν με extra-προγραμματα, οπως ειναι το
rox-filer (προσοχη, ενα "l") και το idesk. 
Το rox-filer αναλαμβανει να εμφανισει τα παραθυρα με τα αρχεια/φακελους
ενω το idesk χρησιμευει στην διαμορφωση του desktop (προσθηκη εικονιδιων,
αλλαγη του background). Τα εχω χρησιμοποιησει και τα δυο για αυτα το
προτεινω.

Screenshots :
http://10.15.156.21/macabre/blackbox5.JPG
Εδω βλεπετε το παραθυρο που ανοιγει το rox-filer καθως επισης και το
αλλαγμενο φοντο και τα εικονιδια που εχω προσθεσει.

http://10.15.156.21/macabre/blackbox6.JPG
Μια ακομα εικονα του iDesk. Στο πανω μερος βλεπετε το panel του rox-filer

Εγκατασταση :
apt-get install rox-filer
apt-get install idesk
apt-get install xdialog

Για το idesk δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αμα υπαρχει στο Debian Sarge στα repository.
Αμα δεν υπαρχει θα πρεπει να γινει compile (δεν ειναι δυσκολο)

Λιγες εντολες :
: rox-filer : (http://rox.sourceforge.net/desktop/home?)
Ανοιγουμε την κονσολα μεσα απο το BlackBox και γραφουμε
a) rox-filer --top=<ονομα>
Αυτο θα εμφανισει στο πανω μερος της οθονης μας μια μπαρα που εχει το
"Home" και το "Apps". Το μεν "Home" σας παει στο "Σπιτι" σας ενω το "Apps"
σας μεταφερει στο "/usr/share". Οταν λεω μεταφερει εννοω οτι ανοιγει ενα
παραθυρο με τον αντιστοιχο καταλαγο.
b) rox-filer --dir=<dir> (πχ rox-filer --dir=/home/<user>)
Αυτο ανοιγει ενα παραθυρο με τον εκαστοτε φακελο. (Χρησιμευει αμα βαλετε
το iDesk)

:iDesk : (http://idesk.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page)
Ανοιγουμε την κονσολα μεσα απο το BlackBox και γραφουμε
a) idesk
Αυτο θα τρεξει το idesk. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ομως. Πριν το τρεξετε θα πρεπει να εχετε
δημιουργησει καποια config αρχεια (ενα ειναι βασικα)
Στον φακελο "/home?<user>" φτιαχουμε το αρχειο ".ideskrc" (προσοχη να
βαλετε την τελεια ωστε να γινει κρυφο αρχειο) και γραφουμε τα εξης :




> table Config
> FontName: tahoma
> FontSize: 8
> FontColor: #ffffff
> ToolTip.FontSize: 9
> ToolTip.FontName: gothic
> ToolTip.ForeColor: #0000FF
> ToolTip.BackColor: #FFFFFF
> ToolTip.CaptionOnHover: true
> ...


Χωρις να το τροποποιησετε θα παιξει αλλα δεν θα δειτε τπτ ιδιαιτερο (περαν
ενος εικονιδιου default που θα υπαρχει στην επιφανεια εργασιας).
Για ευκολοτερη διαχειριση και για να μην μπλεκετε με δημιουργια αρχειων
και παραμετροποιησεις καλο θα ειναι να βαλετε το idesk-extras
(http://10.15.156.21/macabre/idesk-extras_1-38_i386.deb) το οποιο
κανετε install αφου γινετε root με την εντολη "dpkg -i idesk-extras_1-38_i386.deb"
Επειτα απο την κονσολα απλα τρεχετε "idesktool" και σας εμφανιζετε ενα 
παραθυρο μεσω του οποιου τα κανετε ολα. Να αναφερω οτι για την λειτουργια
του "idesktool" ειναι απαραιτητο το "xdialog"

Περισοτερες πληροφοριες εδω ειμαστε  ::

----------


## panoz

ωραίος !!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Ας συνεχισω με κατι ακομα που βρηκα σημερα.
Στατιστικα για τον router σας.
(Μια γευση : http://10.15.156.21/router/thanasis.awm ... .awmn.html)

Disk
=> Filesystem usage (in %)
=> Inode usage (in %)
=> IOstat

Mysql
=> MySQL throughput
=> MySQL queries
=> MySQL slow queries
=> MySQL threads

Network
=> eth/wlan/ath errors
=> eth/wlan/ath traffic
=> Netstat

Processes
=> Fork rate
=> Number of Processes
=> VMstat

System
=> CPU usage
=> Available entropy
=> Interrupts & context switches
=> Individual interrupts
=> Load average
=> Memory usage
=> File table usage
=> Inode table usage
=> Swap in/out

Ουφ... Με λιγα λογια για τα ανωτερω φτιαχνει γραφηματα.
Η εγκατασταση ειναι απλη :

apt-get install munin munin-node

Η παραμετροποιηση επισης απλη :
Σαν root εκτελουμε : nano /etc/munin/munin.conf

Αλλαζουμε την γραμμη που λεει "htmldir <path>" αμα θελουμε ή την
αφηνουμε οπως ειναι, αφου πρωτα δημιουργησουμε το αντιστοιχο folder.

Επανεκινουμε το munin "/etc/init.d/munin-node restart" και περιμενουμε 1-2 λεπτακια.
Επειτα παμε στον αντιστοιχο φακελο μεσω του browser μας.
Για παραδειγμα http://<ip>/<folder>
Αυτο ηταν. Τωρα μπορειτε να δειτε ολα τα γραφηματα και τις πληροφοριες
για τον υπολογιστη σας.

----------


## panoz

> Hugin and Munin are the ravens of the Norse god king Odin. They flew all over Midgard for him, seeing and remembering, and later telling him. "Munin" means "memory".


καλά, κορυφαίο!!! μπράβο m_s!

απ'ότι είδα μπορείς να βάλεις το node σε άλλους υπολογιστές και να κρατάει στατιστικά και από αυτούς.. καταστροφή.. δεν με βλέπω να περνάω το επόμενο μάθημα..

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Προσπαθω να στησω το "monit" τωρα που βλεπει ποια services ειναι up
αλλα χωρις επιτυχια. Ξερει κανεις τπτ?

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Χεχε... Σιγα μην το αφηνα  :: 
Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε. Το "monit" ειναι ενα προγραμμα το οποιο ελεγχει
ποια services ειναι up ανα χρονικο διαστημα που του δινουμε εμεις (1,2... λεπτα)

Μια μικρη γευση θα βρειτε εδω : http://10.15.156.21:2812/

Η εγκατασταση ηταν απλη...

apt-get install monit

...η παραμετροποιηση ομως... Τεσπα.
Σας παραθετω τα δικα μου config και ο Θεος (και το Google) μαζι σας!

_nano /etc/monit/monitrc_



```
# Monit control file
# ==================

# Monit global settings:
# ----------------------

set daemon     120
set logfile syslog facility log_daemon

# Monit http server settings:
# ---------------------------

set httpd port 2812 and
use address macabre.thanasis.awmn
        allow 10.0.0.0/8

# Service include files:
# ----------------------

# Login services
#include /etc/monit/includes/sshd

# Web services
include /etc/monit/includes/apache2

# Network services
#include /etc/monit/includes/bind

# Database services
#include /etc/monit/includes/mysqld
```

Αυτο σημαινει οτι τρεχει καθε 2 λεπτα (set daemon 120) και ελεγχει τα
Apache, sshd, bind, MySQL (αρκει να βγαλετε τα σχολια "#")
Τον φακελο με τα ιncludes θα τον βρειτε εδω : http://www.tildeslash.com/monit/doc/mon ... ent.tar.gz
Να τονισω πως μερικα αρχεια στον φακελο include θελουν τροποποιηση για
να παιξουν σωστα με τον router σας, καθως μερικα περιεχουν IP που πρεπει
να αλλαχτουν.

Το επισημο site του monit ειναι αυτο : http://www.tildeslash.com/monit/

Εχει αρκετες παραμετρους το προγραμμα οπως την ειδοποιηση με e-mail
οταν υπαρχει προβλημα με καποιο service. (Δεν ασχοληθηκα με αυτο)

Αφου το εγκαταστησετε και το παραμετροποιησετε, ελεγχετε αμα τα κανατε
ολα σωστα "*monit -t*" και τρεχετε τον δαιμονα (daemon) με το "*monit*"

Τωρα δοκιμαστε να μπειτε απο τον browser σας στον server σας στο :
http://<ip>:2812
Το Port μπορειτε να το αλλαξετε σε οτι νουμερο θελετε (αρκει να υπαρχει)
Καλη επιτυχια.

P.S. Μεσω του monit μπορειτε να κανετε restart/stop τα services για αυτο
καλο θα ειναι να του βαλετε κωδικο να μην μπαινει οποιος να 'ναι. Για αυτο
το λογο δεν θα βρειτε services να τρεχουν στην σελιδα μου.

----------


## sotiris

Αυτό το muni πολύ μ' άρεσε!!

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Τωρα το "n" επιτηδες το εφαγες ή οχι?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μόλις διάβασα το *macabre.Debian-How-To.doc*.

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον συνάδελφο *Macabre_Sunsets* για την υπομονή του να φτιάξει τον οδηγό αυτό και να τον συγχαρώ για το μεράκι του.

Για όλους εμάς που κάνουμε προσπάθειες να γνωρίσουμε και να κατανοήσουμε το Linux, έχουν μεγάλη σημασία τέτοιου είδους παρουσιάσεις.

----------


## vangel

Ευχαριστούμε!!!  ::

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Το παρακάτω αρχείο είναι απλά σημειώσεις κατά την διάρκεια εγκατάστασης του Debian 40r0. Περιγράφει την εγκατάσταση Apache/PHP/MySQL, proFTPd, DNS (Bind9), Mail (Postfix), Samba Server, καθώς και XFCE4/x11VNC.
Δεν είναι τίποτα ιδιαίτερο αλλά ελπίζω να είναι μια μικρή βοήθεια.

----------


## BladeWS

Ωραίος ο Μήτσος αν και φαντάρος το μυαλό σου εκεί!  ::   ::

----------


## alsafi

Ασε τις βλακιες και κανονισε για κανενα κοτοπουλά

----------


## BladeWS

Αύριο...  ::

----------


## panisxiros

...ολα καλα...αλλα εφτασα στο κελαιο 2...δεν καταλαβαινω τπτ..!!!!!

μπηκα σαν ρουτ...ειμαι σε τερμιναλ κανονικα..λεει οτι πρεπι να αλλαχθουν τα repositories.... που,πως..???τι να γραψω...????

εγραψα το /etc/apt/sources.list

μου απανταει το pc: -bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied 

παταω μετα την ιπ και μου απανταει παλι..

-bash: 10,17,119,141: No such file or directory

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

εκανα πινκ στην ιπ αυτγ..και απανταει κανονικα...

τι εγινε..???τι θελει..??σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε..πρωταρης ολε... και εδω δεν εχει και γραφικο περιβαλον. . .

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## panisxiros

για τους full extra πρωταρηδες..???

παλι δεν καταλαβα!!λοιπον,αμα κανω μια κανονικη εγκατασταση,μετα υπαρχει κανα webmin η κατι τετοιο να το βαλω και απο εκει να κανω οτι ειναι να κανω..??

η αυτες τις εντολες που λεει μεσα...αμα αφου κανω μια πληρη σωστη εγκατασταση...ανοιξω ενα τερμιναλ...και εκει κανω οτι λεει το τοθτοριαλ...θα εχει διαφορα..??παλι δεν θα γινουν ολα...??


και κατι ακομα να ρωτησω...οταν κανεις μια κανονικη εγκατασταση..με γραφικο περιβαλον κτλ...και ανοιγεις ενα τερματικο..εισαι σαν χρηστης..!!

πως κανεις login san root..??? για να κανεις οτι θες..στο τερμιναλ..

----------

